# Como acessar games ?

## RedPingüim

Olá...

Tenho uma dúvida a respeito de como poder acessar /usr/games/bin.

Eu fiz o emerge do jogo Cube e este foi instalado normalmente. Configurei meu usuário como membro do (usei usermod) grupo "games" mas não consigo acessar o diretório onde ficam os "executáveis" do cube.

Ao dar o comando cd /usr/games/bin, o sistema retorna "permissão negada", mesmo eu estando no grupo "games".

Somente como "root" consigo jogar..  :Confused: 

Segue o conteúdo do arquivo /etc/group:

root@redpinguim etc # cat group

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,carlos

floppy::11:root

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

cron::16:cron

console::17:

audio::18:carlos

cdrom::19:

dialout::20:root

ftp::21:

sshd::22:

at::25:at

tape::26:root

video::27:root

squid::31:squid

gdm::32:gdm

xfs::33:xfs

games::35:carlos

named::40:named

mysql:x:60:

postgres::70:

cdrw::80:

apache::81:

nut::84:

usb::85:

vpopmail:x:89:

users::100:games,carlos

nofiles:x:200:

qmail:x:201:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

slocate::245:

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

carlos:x:407:carlos

xcdwrite:x:408:

As permissões para /usr/games/bin são as que seguem:

root@redpinguim bin # ls -l

total 656

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games      212568 2003-06-07 08:36 cube_client

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games      334872 2003-06-07 08:36 cube_client-bin

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games       34820 2003-06-07 08:36 cube_server

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games       71344 2003-06-07 08:36 cube_server-bin

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games          55 2003-06-07 08:36 playcubeclient

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games          55 2003-06-07 08:36 playcubeserver

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1822 2003-06-07 08:50 servers.cfg

----------

## RedPingüim

Resolvido..

Era questão apenas de logar novamente para atualizar os dados de meu usuário.

desculpem.

----------

## MetalGod

pois tinhas isso tudo correcto

o material tem sempre razao neste caso as shells

 :Wink: 

----------

## gefro

write your posts in englesh,

there would be better chance that somebody will help you

(or study english)  :Wink: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Enviei uma mensagem privada ao gefro a explicar que a ideia do forum era mesmo essa, escrever em Portugês. Provavelmente nem reparou =)

----------

## BrainMaster

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Enviei uma mensagem privada ao gefro a explicar que a ideia do forum era mesmo essa, escrever em Portugês. Provavelmente nem reparou =)

 

eu ia fazer o mesmo, mas parece que ja n vale a pena... ja reparaste o que era se o ppl fosse pedir ao forum escandinavo para o ppl falar inglês? Isto ja são tantas threads para acompanhar que eu praticamente nem ligo ao resto do forum, a parte nao portuguesa... Isto assim é util, porque evito tar a juntar mais um forum completo à "colecção" de forums que eu ja consulto diariamente!

----------

## gefro

please forget my previous post,

i didn't know i found myself on portugese forum

----------

## To

O prob aqui tem haver com o search no phpBB. Eu já falei com os tipos se não seria possivel quando se está dentro de um forum e se faz um search, fazer-se apenas nesse forum especifico e não no site inteiro.

Por isso é que às vezes a malta pára nos sitios errados:)

Tó

----------

## lmpinto

 *To wrote:*   

> O prob aqui tem haver com o search no phpBB. Eu já falei com os tipos se não seria possivel quando se está dentro de um forum e se faz um search, fazer-se apenas nesse forum especifico e não no site inteiro.
> 
> Por isso é que às vezes a malta pára nos sitios errados:)
> 
> Tó

 

Pois, realmente dava jeito... Isso e melhorar um bocadinho o search engine, que não é grande espingarda...

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *To wrote:*   

> O prob aqui tem haver com o search no phpBB. Eu já falei com os tipos se não seria possivel quando se está dentro de um forum e se faz um search, fazer-se apenas nesse forum especifico e não no site inteiro.
> 
> Por isso é que às vezes a malta pára nos sitios errados:)
> 
> Tó

 

Essa funcionalidade ja' existe, inclusivamente tambem da' para procurar numa categoria inteira. Se carregarem no Quick Search que se encontra no topo da pagina, verao todas as opçoes de search.

Ideal seria mesmo poder procurar em todos os foruns excepto aqueles que estivessem indicados no profile do utilizador. Assim poderia-se excluir todos os foruns de linguas estrangeiras logo no registo.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## To

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

> Essa funcionalidade ja' existe, inclusivamente tambem da' para procurar numa categoria inteira. Se carregarem no Quick Search que se encontra no topo da pagina, verao todas as opçoes de search.
> 
> Ideal seria mesmo poder procurar em todos os foruns excepto aqueles que estivessem indicados no profile do utilizador. Assim poderia-se excluir todos os foruns de linguas estrangeiras logo no registo.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> ...

 

Hum tens toda a razão, mas a resposta que me foi dada é a que me deste, e só agora é que descobri o que está errado. Acho que querias dizer, usar o Search em vez do Quick Search. Tens lá as opções de search normais do phpBB;)

A tua ideia é muito boa, a ver vamos se alguém a poe em prática:)

Tó

----------

## pilla

Pede pra eles: http://www.phpbb.org

Dá muita mão de obra fazer essas modificações no código do phpBB e depois manter nas atualizações de versão; portanto, os sysadmins do forum aqui não adicionam características se elas não estiverem disponíveis no branch principal do phpBB.  :Smile: 

 *To wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A tua ideia é muito boa, a ver vamos se alguém a poe em prática:)
> 
> 

 

----------

